
Cryptocurrencies are pulling the U.S. back to the 1830s, Fed official says - augustocallejas
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/cryptocurrencies-are-pulling-the-us-back-to-the-1830s-fed-official-says-2018-05-14
======
blackbrokkoli
The situation seems entirely hamfisted into the metaphor.

It's like saying "Wow, with everyone being to able to read and write there is
way to much chaos, how annoying. Times were better when only a few chosen
would guard the knowledge of humanity"

EDIT: Also, what an egocentric worldview is this? As if crypto were some kind
of America-only phenomenon...

